# Dunroamin.....



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

It's been a good week.

Monday NOS Timex Dynabeat see Here  

Birthday yesterday









Dunroamin today :clap: :clap:










Certainly not NOS but in more than fair cosmetic condition I think although at the moment it stops after about 10 secs following a gentle agitation :down:










It's a good size at 35mm wide, with an 18mm wide bracelet










The bracelet itself is pretty cool I think but it will have to be shortened to fit my wrist










The connections to the spring bars are a litte crude and loose but can be improved with a little attention










The movement presses out of the case and the crystal fits outside of the movement case, the whole being held firmly together when re-assembled.

The crown is at 4 o'clock and I guess it has to be removed to get the movement out for battery replacement etc. :blush:

The problem is I can't get the crown out with what I consider to be "reasonable force" :down: :wallbash:

I don't want to over do this and damage the watch and would appreciate a little help from someone in the know







I'm hoping a new battery will revive it

I Hope that someone can lighten my darkness :cheers:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Roamin in the glowmin by the bonnie banks.....

OK,OK, I'll stop singing now. :clap: :clap:

Nice looking watch. I'm not familiar with the watch but I have only seen two ways the crown/ stem is removed in those cases. The one is where there is a very slim opening between the dial and case above the stem that allows one to grasp the stem and unscrew the crown. The second and more common is where there is a split stem and you have to be brave enough to pry it apart by levering on the crown.

I'm sure the guru and great master of all things in the electrical horology world will stop by and have the answer for your watch.

Now continue reveling in your good fortunes of the week. :cheers:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Now THAT is a cool watch. I really like the band too. Is it one of those NSA bands? Kind of looks like the band that would come on a Rado Manhattan of about the same era. Love the quasi atomic symbol.

I have a Roamer as well, although it is a Stingray Chrono with a Valjoux movement.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

looks nice to me and happy birthday :cheers:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

stonedeaf said:


> The crown is at 4 o'clock and I guess it has to be removed to get the movement out for battery replacement etc. :blush:
> 
> The problem is I can't get the crown out with what I consider to be "reasonable force" :down: :wallbash:


I'd agree with Bill...this is probably a split stem....I say probably because you can never be sure until it successfully splits (i.e. you were right!) or it breaks (i.e. you were wrong!).

You do have to use quite a lot of force to split them...they are not designed to come apart just by pulling out the stem for hand setting. I usually use a pair of tweezers as a wedge either side of the stem and underneath the crown. Keep pressing the tweezers in until it forces the stem to split. Note: once it has split, make sure you push the stem half that remains in the movement back to the normal position before trying to remove the movement.

Good luck! h34r:


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

stonedeaf said:


> It's been a good week.
> 
> Monday NOS Timex Dynabeat see Here
> 
> ...


Right then...










Yes Martinus it is an NSA bracelet


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

stonedeaf said:


> stonedeaf said:
> 
> 
> > It's been a good week.
> ...


The following post was meant to be a continuation of my reply to MS but it kept getting bounced due to trying to load too many snaps ! I have had this problem before with the old website and it continues with the new one. Perhaps this is a browser problem - I use Firefox - does anyone else have the same difficulty ?

Lets try again with some more snaps and see what happens.

Long pause while I go through the whole procedure again for the fourth time

Well what happens is I get the same error message that I am trying to upload more pics than allowed!!!!!!!!!!

Life is too short for this so I'll start a new post under the same heading and very politely ask the mods if they would move it to this post - Pretty Please :wub:


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

Having taken a quick Body Building course at the local gym I tried again with my 3 ft crowbar and finally managed to remove the crown but it was still hard work!!










As the crown landed on my desk this pin appeared to follow it out of the watch 

It does not fit beneath the crown but that is the only place it could have come from...unless of course it's nothing to do with the watch and just materialised on my desk by sort of spontaneous materialsation :fear: :fear:










The movement looks in great nick and the reason it was not working was that the battery cover was loose. Once tightened the watch fired up and has been going well for the last few hours so hopefully problem solved :clap:










I reassembled the watch without the mysterious pin and so far all seems well. If any thing else materialises on my desk I'll let you know - next weeks winning lottery numbers would be nice 

Thanks for the help in getting this sorted guys - much appreciated :cheers:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The dial foot screw at 11:00 doesn't appeared to be screwed into anything....not sure about the one at 16:00 as I cant quite see.

So is it a dial foot? :blink:


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

stonedeaf said:


> Having taken a quick Body Building course at the local gym I tried again with my 3 ft crowbar and finally managed to remove the crown but it was still hard work!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like I've got the snaps issue sorted - Operator Error on my part - I was trying to add the reply to my original post instead of to a reply :blush: :blink: Sorry Mods I'll try not to let it happen again :bag:


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> The dial foot screw at 11:00 doesn't appeared to be screwed into anything....not sure about the one at 16:00 as I cant quite see.
> 
> So is it a dial foot? :blink:


Yes it could well be couldn't it - well spotted that man. :clap:

The dial seemed quite secure in the case but I'll check it out when I get a bit more time - Thanks yet again Paul


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Brave Man StoneD - I'd have sent it off to Paul and sat back with fingers crossed waiting for it to be returned complete and working!  :to_become_senile:


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

mel said:


> Brave Man StoneD - I'd have sent it off to Paul and sat back with fingers crossed waiting for it to be returned complete and working!  :to_become_senile:


Well I always was a bit of a daft bugger Mel :taz::taz:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

stonedeaf said:


> It's a good size at 35mm wide, with an 18mm wide bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice.

have the same bracelet on my mustang indianapolis, although mine has folded end links connecting to the spring bars.

how do you like the slidey clasp? didn't even know i had one until i stuck the bracelet in the ultra-sonic cleaner.

at some point someone had glued mine at its shortest position. all fine now though.

these are the mutts nuts.

steve did a grand job on mine which is an auto btw.

des


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

:wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash:

remember that crown which is quite hard to remove.

sometimes when you remove it, it dont go as 'ing planned.

my indy sounded a little rattly when i put it on today so i thought i'd open it up to see if the rotor was loose.

no bigee usually, but this time when i went to pop the crown out the threaded section of the winding stem broke in the crown itself.

this left the inner half of the outer stem attached to the inner stem and the crown with the threaded end of the outer stem in my hand.

i really like this watch, i have already spent too much on it.

anyone got a spare stem/crown i could purchase? cant really expect steve to cover this under warranty :lookaround:

not a big deal as i have a couple of timex going his way in the new year anyway but you never know...


----------

